# Nearly there with a flat...



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

...just got a job to sort now!

Hi peeps, I'm now nearly sorted with a long term rental flat in Hurghada for at least 18 months commencing from Dec 09 / Jan 2010.

I am looking to pay around £225 sterling per month for a fully furnished flat with AC, electric, water, gas, 24 hour security and wireless internet all included.

I need some advice to whether this seems a good deal or not?

Its within my budget, ideal location etc but I just want some general advice, chit chat on what people, especially you guys already out in Hurghada think so please get in touch!!!

Thank you all x


----------

